# Shirley and Sarah have a little announcement.......



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Shirley and I have been working hard for quite some time now and we are very proud and excited to announce the launch of the Cockapoo Owners Club (UK).arty2:

The ethos of our club is that it is by owners for owners. As you know, we are not breeders but passionate Cockapoo owners who love our dogs and want the best for them.

Our aim is to provide information, advice and some fun and to promote the responsible breeding of our fabulous dogs. We will be featuring articles from Cockapoo owners, enthusiasts, and professionals and will be running regular competitions. We are also keen to promote dog related small businesses and will feature a new one every month.

We are not here to compete with any other clubs or forums, we are our own club with our own aims and ideas and we really hope you like it! 

Membership is free and we welcome contributions and feedback from all of our friends and Cockapoo owners.

www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

:twothumbs: Looks good- well done guys and thankyou for the hard work!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Well done ladies! The website looks fab and I've joined already, this is just what us owners need!! 

Really impressed with your work on this. x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow this is exciting! 
I will definitely be signing up 
I like the idea of an 'owners' club & promoting good breeding!
Well done guys  x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great site, of course we have joined. A great site offering good advice for owners and enthusiasts, well done!!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Joined  I think? It said message sent anyway x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent ... Be proud .. 

A cockapoo owners club   

Oh I am going to have a good read now with a nice strong cuppa


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

How exciting - well done you two!

Turi x


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Well done Shirley and Sarah - you have put so much work into the club, it's fantastic! Hope everyone loves it  xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

It looks fantastic guys,this is so exciting,well done!!! xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done ladies. I've had a really good look round and found all your advice very useful and informative. Wishing you great success with the site. Hope you have lots of hits.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

WOWSERS!!! Blooming well done you 2 - have joined also and look forward to sharing this exciting adventure with you all


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Fab site ladies, well done to you both


----------



## rach84 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi,
Picked up our first puppy last week and already have learned LOADS from your website, 
thanks so much and well done!!
xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks great ... you've been working hard, well done.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, congratulations ladies! I've only had the briefest skim but definitely looking good! I'll hopefully find a lovely cup 'o tea slot during the week to have a jolly good read.

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments! We are glad you like it.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks good :congrats::congrats::congrats:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for all your messages and for those who have joined.

We will get around to acknowledging your membership- please bear with us - it's just the two of us and we are still learning as we go 

I see we have had some competition entries in already and we have also had a non cockapoo owner wanting to join a she loves the them ( she owns poodles)


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Great website - well done! 
H x


----------



## Daveandjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

I have joined as well, I still have a lot to learn about this breed. I have always been a lurcher owner and they are so lazy so Jeff is a bit of a shock


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Daveandjeff said:


> I have joined as well, I still have a lot to learn about this breed. I have always been a lurcher owner and they are so lazy so Jeff is a bit of a shock


 Dave my Monty who is just over 4 is getting lazy. He will not shift his bum off the sofa for his evening walk. He now resorts to ignoring his Daddy or rolling onto his back so we can't get his harness on


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I've just had a quick look. It looks really good, you must have put an awful lot of hard work into it. J x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Well done Shirley and Sarah!
Your club website looks terrific. Wishing you lots of success with it xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, looks great, will read it all properly later, congratulations you two


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments and for those who have joined and for those members who have already entered the caption contest


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Great site, really useful info, easy to navigate  
Fab!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow - you have been working hard...I wish there had been a site like this
when I was researching Cockapoo's - fanstatic - really well done ladies.:congrats:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I've joined


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

We had 36 members join yesterday in the first 2 hours of going live :whoo::jumping:

and have had lots of good wishes from non- cockapoo owners too.

Great Stuff


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Wow - you have been working hard...I wish there had been a site like this
> when I was researching Cockapoo's - fanstatic - really well done ladies.:congrats:


Thank you Colin, that is what we hoped it would be. Somewhere to find out everything you need. We still have plans to add articles to the site and ideas to keep it fresh! 



fallon said:


> Looking good girls xxx





Sarette said:


> I've joined


We hope you will all join, we would love to see your Christmas Cockapoo pictures in our December competition.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

*congratulations*

well done fab club ,if you lke i can put a link to my website janice x


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

well done. I joined earlier today


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

This is a brilliant site !!! (Sezra- I can see why you had your hands full when we asked if you fancied joining Team GB) 

Sites like this and JoJo's blog can only raise the profile of Cockapoos and benefit the breed ongoing - providing people with access to all the relevant; right; and real information by people who really really care !!! X

Stephen xx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

brilliant,just joined.will visit every day. well done


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Janice, Stephen, Lois and Karen for your lovely comments! We really are glad you like it! 

Karen you have just become our 50th member!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Its fab - thank you so much - treacle and I love it - we even entered the competition!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Brilliant stuff you two. I repeat what has been said above, in that you've put in a lot of hard work. Quite an achievement for a team of two  x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Its fab - thank you so much - treacle and I love it - we even entered the competition!


Yes have seen it


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Brilliant stuff you two. I repeat what has been said above, in that you've put in a lot of hard work. Quite an achievement for a team of two  x


Thank you! We also have a rather fab website designer!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Brilliant stuff you two. I repeat what has been said above, in that you've put in a lot of hard work. Quite an achievement for a team of two  x


Well my housework has been neglected.

I was suppose to get back on the wii fit ( still haven't) as I need to do a bit of exercise ( am diabetic and need to get my blood sugar down a bit)

My husband has resigned himself to coming home from work and seeing me on computer or being left on his own downstairs.

My phone bill will be a bit higher as that Sarah can talk for England 

My two dogs have also been a bit miffed as they haven't had as much attention.

My bum has probably got bigger for all the sitting down at the computer.

Had far too many late nights and have bags under my eyes the size of suitcases 

But hey all been cockapoo worth it


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Well my housework has been neglected.
> 
> I was suppose to get back on the wii fit ( still haven't) as I need to do a bit of exercise ( am diabetic and need to get my blood sugar down a bit)
> 
> ...


Me talk???? I don't know what you mean! :call1:  x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Love it, well done - am sobbing helplessly having read your Rainbow Bridge poem!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

romeo said:


> well done fab club ,if you lke i can put a link to my website janice x


Thank you for your kind comments Janice . 

People are able to add our link to their website as with any website, however we do not feel able to have a reciprocal arrangement with breeders as we would like to stay neutral. We will not be making reccomendations but will encourage people to use our website for advice and information to help them when searching for a Cockapoo puppy.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well done Sarah and Shirley, it's fab! :jumping:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for all your support and for those who have left lovely comments on their joining form.

58 members so far :twothumbs::whoo::whoo:


----------

